
Show HN: I got bombarded with ads by note sharing sites, so I created this in 1d - ngduc
https://nnote.cc
======
yardshop
It's plain and simple and pretty nice. I like that I can paste in an image
from the clipboard.

I was also excited to see indent and unindent buttons, but they don't seem to
do anything. Coming from OneNote, I use indentation all the time to organize
my notes, and basically none of the other note taking apps around these days
offer it. Markdown doesn't support it as far as I can tell.

I also learned abruptly that if you don't save a once-saved note before
leaving the page, your most recent changes will be wiped out. It reloads the
saved copy when you return to the page. If the note has never been saved, it
doesn't reload it on return, leaving the existing note still available.

Also, one needs to keep track of the URL given when saving before going to a
new note because the previous URL is no longer shown. I hit the back button
and got it back.

Does this save to local storage? Any plans to export a note?

~~~
ngduc
Thanks for reviewing. I will add history & local storage in the next version.
Thanks.

------
ngduc
Existing note sharing tools are full of ads (some are not safe for kids,
family or office) So I created this simple site that lets anyone create &
share notes from anywhere with no ads, no sign-up required.

Please share your feedbacks to help it become better. Thanks.

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Agreed! I tried shrib lately and it has so much noise! What’s the tech stack
here?

~~~
ngduc
it's React, tailwind on UI, the Backend is nodejs, express, mongodb.

------
devanon
Is it persistent notes and not possible to remove them?

~~~
ngduc
It persists what you typed and clicked Save. If you clear everything & click
Save again, it will persist empty content (same as deleting that note).

